# Fury Guitars



## GuitarsCanada

Anyone got a Fury. I have been keeping my eyes open for a used one for years. Have never seen one !! I have never gotten to play one either. I do like some of the designs. I have never seen them in a music store around here either.


----------



## Accept2

I've tried their pickups, and they were good. You'll see Fury's on Ebay once in while..........


----------



## cohenj

*Fury 12 String*

A friend of mine has a Fury 12 string electric. It's an odd body shape in emerald green. It's the best sounding electric 12 string I've ever played. Beautiful workmanship, but you would expect that from a boutique builder. I believe it set him back about $900.00, but that was a few years ago.

Jeff


----------



## GuitarsCanada

cohenj said:


> A friend of mine has a Fury 12 string electric. It's an odd body shape in emerald green. It's the best sounding electric 12 string I've ever played. Beautiful workmanship, but you would expect that from a boutique builder. I believe it set him back about $900.00, but that was a few years ago.
> 
> Jeff


I wonder if he would consider parting with it? any pics?


----------



## PintoMusic

I knew a guy who had some sort of Fury strat-type of guitar a few years ago. I hadn't heard of the brand until then but this guy would rave about his axe. I didn't think it was the sexiest looking guitar but, when I got to play it, my opinion changed. I also know another guy with a Fury baritone that sounds awesome. The creative possibilities seem endless with something like that. I'd like to get one when I can scrape up the cash. 

Then I'd have a Canadian-trio of axes with my Godin & Lado.  

I believe fellow-Canadian and Sony recording artist Kyle Riabko (www.kyleriabko.com) endorses Fury guitars.


----------



## cohenj

*Fury 12 string*



GuitarsCanada said:


> I wonder if he would consider parting with it? any pics?


I think he might consider it, but don't expect a deal. He would probably want full pop.

You'll find a picture at <http://www.furyguitar.com/>. Click "12 String".

If you want me to put you in touch with him, send me your contact info.

Jeff


----------



## GuitarsCanada

cohenj said:


> I think he might consider it, but don't expect a deal. He would probably want full pop.
> 
> You'll find a picture at <http://www.furyguitar.com/>. Click "12 String".
> 
> If you want me to put you in touch with him, send me your contact info.
> 
> Jeff


I had a look at that 12 string... I am not crazy about the design. I would prefer one of the fireball guitars. I would take the 12 but prob not at full price. I don't want to bug him on a maybe. I will keep my eyes open for one of these fireballs.


----------



## Robert1950

Fury Guitars is still alive as far as I know:

http://www.furyguitar.com/

I had a refret job done by Lado when he had his shop on Kingston Road back in 1973. Two years before I quit playing for many years to come.

One of the most respected luthiers is Heatley. His designs are really far out:

http://www.heatleyguitars.com/


----------



## cohenj

*Fury 12*



GuitarsCanada said:


> I had a look at that 12 string... I am not crazy about the design. I would prefer one of the fireball guitars. I would take the 12 but prob not at full price. I don't want to bug him on a maybe. I will keep my eyes open for one of these fireballs.



Yeah, I think that makes sense. Anyway, if I hear of any others, I'll let you know.

Jeff


----------



## silverkw

I just saw 2 Fury Tornado basses in Vancouver L&M, too bad they are both lefty otherwise I'd jump on one.


----------



## drift_boat

*Fury Guitars!*

I had Glen McDougall build a Fireball RI for me back in 1995. The quality and playability was outstanding. Unfortunately I traded it before I really got to know it that well....it was one of those act now or forever regret it...kind of deals. I've regretted losing it ever since. Been on the lookout ever since for a used Fireball...for the last 11 years...never ever found one. I have seen a couple of used BBM's around, one at Axe Music in Calgary, for around $800. Looks like I should just order a new one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Yeah, pretty soon that is what I am going to do. I have been waiting and waiting for one to pop up on the secondary market, but I am afraid that may never happen. Might have to break down and order one.


----------



## cSuttle

This is cool. I didn't even know fury was still around. Cool guitar. Very thin neck though, so you have to like that sort of thing. I fell in love with a candy apple red one at a NAMM show sometime around 99'. Almost bought it too. But, I like sleeping in my own bed and not on the coach, so I thought better of it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I contacted Fury Guitars to see where there may be some dealers to check out the guitars. They informed me that they completely eliminated all dealers a few years ago, and sell only direct through their website. That would explain some things.


----------



## Milkman

They may very well be quality guitars but the body shapes look like cheap Sears models from the 60s.



Just my opinion of course.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Unusual would be my description, but it's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Gbassman

Just picked up on this thread... I have 3 Fury's

1968 Bandit sunburst
2001 Bandit reissue sunburst
mid 90's BBM candy apple red

I met Glenn McDougall right at the factory to get the reissue Bandit, picked up the other two from Ebay. Still hoping to get a used Fireball, but may end up buying new just to get one.

These guitars are extremely well made... yes a little thin in the neck, but I'm used to it now. As for the shape, beauty is in the eyes....

Glenn has been having a couple of health issues, hope he's all right and keeps producng.


----------



## Robert1950

Gbassman said:


> Just picked up on this thread... I have 3 Fury's
> 
> 1968 Bandit sunburst
> 2001 Bandit reissue sunburst
> mid 90's BBM candy apple red


Need to see pics !!

:Need Pics:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I would like to see that 68' Bandit. Throw up some pics.


----------



## Gbassman

*re pics....*

sorry... yes hope to post a pic shortly.

Thanks for the interest.

Don


----------



## Milkman

LMAO,

I really have to drink my morning coffee BEFORE I try to read.


I thought the thread said Furry guitars.

I expected to see some ZZ Top fur covered instruments.


----------



## Gbassman

*Ummm... how do I get permission to post a pic?*

Anybody....

Thanks

Don


----------



## Gbassman

*...sorry I figured it out....*

Will post soon, thanks


----------



## Coustfan'01

How expensive are they new ? Are they really high-end instruments ?

They sure look great.. I need a job .


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Most Fury guitars are in the $700 and upwards range.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Your not the only one... I was expecting furry guitars as well. I have some bad sample guitars around, maybe I'll go furry one up.....


----------



## Daz-o-matic

I have a candy-apple red lefty Fury BBM - the two humbucker model. I bought it new in 1987 (I was 16 - my first 'real' electric). Maple body (heavy!), maple neck, and a fretboard that looks rosewood but isn't (pau ferro?). Fairly versatile (each humbucker has a coil tap switch), really bright and punchy.

Right now I have a cheap Filtertron clone in the bridge, but I might put the Fury pickup back in.

Many years ago I broke the pickguard around the input jack, and I had done a really low-rent repair job with duct tape and a piece of thin sheet metal. The original volume pot seized up on me about a year ago; as I had to remove the pickguard to replace it I figured I'd may as well order a new pickguard. 

Great customer service (I think it was Glenn hmself whom I dealt with), and oddly enough, they had a lefty H-H pickguard in stock - arrived at my door in a few days.

I'd post pics, but my wife's got the digital camera and she's away right now...


----------



## Morir

*2001 fury bbm*

I just got my hands on a 2001 Fury BBM, in Midnight Blue. I traded for it - I gave him a 2005 Fender Telecaster Deluxe, and he gave me the Fury + $150 cash. I had picked up the Tele used with 2 cases for $1000, sold a case for $50....so in the end I got the Fury for the EQ of $800. A great deal, in my opinion! So far I am really enjoying it - the build qaulity is far superior to anything else I've seen out there, and the tones that can be coaxed out of it are varied and pleasant. I have been in contact with Glen McDougall at Fury Guitars(he phoned me back personally the same day I'd left a voice message)to discuss a couple of issues, mainly the fact that the guitar has no tone control, only volume! Apparently, tone controls were only added in the late 90's, when customers started asking for them. Fury does a retrofit, if you want, for around $145.00CDN.(the retrofit has to be done at the Fury facility in Saskatoon) He also informed me that there is a distributor/dealer/tech in the Vancouver area called Fretter Guitars, in Langley, BC. They retail Fury guitars, and have all the proper tools needed for setup and repair work. A new Fury guitar these days will set you back $1500 - $1800 CDN.


----------



## Grayson

I have a 1981 fury f-22 right now. Very nice guitar.


----------



## Maxer

I see this keeps popping up every now and then on the Toronto Craigslist. Sweet guitar, by the looks of it.


----------



## Grayson

My f 22 was actually played in his band by the creator him self Glenn mcdougal. One of only 30 he made with this pick up combo. All original and orig case. My gf aunt took care of glens band mate when he developed ms. Now I have the guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I have always liked the looks of them. Rare in these parts.


----------



## primitiv

Fury Guitars would have to be considered as amongst the best musical instruments being made anywhere on this planet. The fact that they are coming out of an obscure little shop, in a backyard somewhere in Saskatoon, does not diminish the accomplishment and innovation that has been underway for nearly fifty years. As with all things rarefied though, they are not for every-ones taste, because they put artistry before commercialism, and remove the limitations that challenge any player to find their own voice. If this sounds like hype, go to the Fury website and check the list of patents held by Glen McDougall for his inventions in regards to the electric guitar. Leo Fender considered Glen one of the true innovators. Actually, if you really are curious, just get your hands on a Fury instrument and compare it to any other guitar experience. Then plug it in, and realize the unique dimension that Fury electronics bring to creating music. As to why Glen McDougall, and Fury Guitars, are not more widely celebrated, probably has something to do with geography, and the politics of business, and the rebel spirit of the man himself: He would rather make the guitar affordable, and available to the person who really wants to play, rather than compromise any of the values that set him on the path to making the finest instruments possible. What really distinguishes Fury, from all competitors, is that virtually all the components (except for machineheads ) are manufactured inhouse. No other boutique electric guitar maker can make that claim. Average prices are still around $1,200 dollars. Glen is in his seventies, still building, still innovating, but time is cruel - so if you can find a Fury guitar, buy an instrument that you will be proud to own, because they don't get any better, and the legacy can only become greater.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

primitiv said:


> Fury Guitars would have to be considered as amongst the best musical instruments being made anywhere on this planet. The fact that they are coming out of an obscure little shop, in a backyard somewhere in Saskatoon, does not diminish the accomplishment and innovation that has been underway for nearly fifty years. As with all things rarefied though, they are not for every-ones taste, because they put artistry before commercialism, and remove the limitations that challenge any player to find their own voice. If this sounds like hype, go to the Fury website and check the list of patents held by Glen McDougall for his inventions in regards to the electric guitar. Leo Fender considered Glen one of the true innovators. Actually, if you really are curious, just get your hands on a Fury instrument and compare it to any other guitar experience. Then plug it in, and realize the unique dimension that Fury electronics bring to creating music. As to why Glen McDougall, and Fury Guitars, are not more widely celebrated, probably has something to do with geography, and the politics of business, and the rebel spirit of the man himself: He would rather make the guitar affordable, and available to the person who really wants to play, rather than compromise any of the values that set him on the path to making the finest instruments possible. What really distinguishes Fury, from all competitors, is that virtually all the components (except for machineheads ) are manufactured inhouse. No other boutique electric guitar maker can make that claim. Average prices are still around $1,200 dollars. Glen is in his seventies, still building, still innovating, but time is cruel - so if you can find a Fury guitar, buy an instrument that you will be proud to own, because they don't get any better, and the legacy can only become greater.


A glowing report. I have never had the chance to play one. Never even seen one in person yet. But would like to


----------



## rollingdam

There is one on ebay right now

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Fury-BBM-six...e-/290617154056?pt=Guitar&hash=item43aa21da08


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Now that is one fine looking instrument sure gives new gas pains, must turn of computer and rest eyes maybe pain will go away


----------



## robbert

Some 15 yrs ago when I lived in Saskatoon I phoned Fury and asked if I and friend from out of town who was leavng the next day could come by and see the guitars It was Glen who answered and said no problem to come by at 9-10pm...9-10pm is above and beyond what was expected, even more so when he gave us a demo and cranked up the amp to wake up the neighbours at about 11pm. Cops never showed up so I assume the neighbours were used to Glen's late night demos.

After meeting Glen and taking the tour of the shop we impressed to say the least, this man is meticulous with his product and the shop was immaculate, past a certain stage of completion it was gloves only no one was to touch the pre-ordered guitars until the new owner received it. He made a sale that night to my guest.

Not only does Glen manufacture his own parts because as he says no one made the quality or to the specification he wanted, and he also designed and built the machinery that made them. Talk about a Renaissance man. And the service is 2nd to none, what manufacturer can you call at home to discuss the product, what manufacturer calls you at home to see if your satisfied with his finished product?

I bought custom Fireball signed by Glen a year ago for my son and now we're looking at buying a 2nd, a custom BBM this time. Only about 7(?) thousand Fury's have been made so finding a used Fury is tough and Glen isn't getting any younger. The Fury Fireball draws compliments where ever it goes.


----------



## rollingdam

any opinions on the price of this one?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290650656781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## GuitarsCanada

rollingdam said:


> any opinions on the price of this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290650656781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


Maybe a tad high. They are not cheap new but I have not seen them hold really high value used. But the problem with these is you have to wait for them to come and not that often


----------



## hardasmum

I thought the post said "Furry Guitars"


----------



## wegg1

Hi, we have a small very cool guitar shop in Lethbridge. the place is called Lucky Star Guitar.
They are selling Fury's brand new, they have a real cool connection with the master guitar builder in Saskatoon, Mr. Glenn McDougall.

but you can order directly from the man at.
902 Avenue J NorthSaskatoon, SaskatchewanCanada S7L 2L2
Telephone (306) 244-4063

I have played these guitars, and they are amazing in quality,sound, and what an amazing history.


----------



## Lincoln




----------



## dcole

I saved this Fury relic when I was in Grade 9 from going to the local dump and sold it 5 years ago to Myles Goodwyn of April Wine. I believe he has around 7 Fury guitars:


----------



## Lincoln

dcole said:


> I saved this Fury relic when I was in Grade 9 from going to the local dump and sold it 5 years ago to Myles Goodwyn of April Wine. I believe he has around 7 Fury guitars:


Very interesting, I've never seen that Fury shape or head stock design before. Was it a prototype?


----------



## Jamdog

I completely misred the title. 


I tought it was a thread about furry guitars. 

I was like wth?


----------



## dcole

Lincoln said:


> Very interesting, I've never seen that Fury shape or head stock design before. Was it a prototype?


Yes, it is a prototype, a 1969 Semi-Pro Model. If I recall the story Glenn told me about it correctly, it was a prototype student guitar model that he built 6 of and then sold the design to another company. I can't remember who that company was but he said they made about 100 copies of this guitar.


----------



## Lincoln

I've got a guitar on order from Glenn right now. Should be here any day. Get ready for a NGD thread featuring a Fury BBM-12

12String


----------



## Lincoln

My pair of Fury guitars, born 51 years apart.


"Fenders come & Fenders go, but a Fury is something you hold onto forever"


----------



## WannabeGood

PSA........................FURY GUITAR | guitars | Saskatoon | Kijiji

Not affiliated with the seller whatsoever.

Regards,


----------



## JethroTech

I lived in Saskatoon (home of Fury Guitars) in the 1980s and early 90s. All my friends were buying Fury Guitars because they were locally-made and the quality was top notch. I was just starting my career and therefore had no money for guitars or food. Fast forward 30+ years and I landed this in a trade deal today. It's a Fury Bandit, double-bound metallic grey (almost black) with OHSC. It's an absolutely stunning looking guitar (to my eye) but may be a little too 'rawk' for this cowboy chorder. We'll see. What is undeniable, however, is the quality. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## dcole

JethroTech said:


> I lived in Saskatoon (home of Fury Guitars) in the 1980s and early 90s. All my friends were buying Fury Guitars because they were locally-made and the quality was top notch. I was just starting my career and therefore had no money for guitars or food. Fast forward 30+ years and I landed this in a trade deal today. It's a Fury Bandit, double-bound metallic grey (almost black) with OHSC. It's an absolutely stunning looking guitar (to my eye) but may be a little too 'rawk' for this cowboy chorder. We'll see. What is undeniable, however, is the quality. Wow. Just wow.
> View attachment 28785


That is a beautiful guitar! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LanceT

Lincoln said:


> View attachment 25537
> 
> 
> My pair of Fury guitars, born 51 years apart.


Can you tell me all about that 12 string? I fell in love with it perusing the Fury website and now I am hoping to snag one.
I've emailed Fury and just waiting to hear back.


----------



## Lincoln

LanceT said:


> Can you tell me all about that 12 string? I fell in love with it perusing the Fury website and now I am hoping to snag one.
> I've emailed Fury and just waiting to hear back.


Well, I love it. It's by far the best feeling 12 string I've ever played. It's the only 12 string I've ever played where I can bend notes and both strings will stay in the same pitch all through the bend. That changes everything. It's very resonant and makes a good volume of sound when not plugged in. More than the average solid body guitar. It's so actuate that I "think/feel" I can sing better when I'm playing it. It stays in tune well from day to day too. The finish & workmanship are flawless. 
When I talked to Glenn (Fury) in September, he had a 12 string in natural finish built and ready for sale. He does keep some guitars pre-built for immediate sale, seems like he tries to keep 2 of each model on hand. Wait time for an order is approx. 9 months.


----------



## brokentoes

I admit i lust over Fury Guitas like a miner lusts over gold.


----------



## KapnKrunch

brokentoes said:


> I admit i lust over Fury Guitas like a miner lusts over gold.


The recent "Who Makes Who" video post makes the Fury guitar seem even more desirable than ever. Everything made by the Glenn except tuning pegs. 

True the pots are made by CTS, but they are made to Glenn's specs and only he can order them. Most useful pots ever! One of my favourite features, that separates Fury from big name brands.

When my Fury is finished, I must wait another three months for him to paint it. Each set of coats is given a month to cure properly. Base coat, colour coats, clear coats. Then it is buffed. Glenn waits a week, then buffs it again. No effort is spared as they say. The guitar is handled with gloves. I am the first to touch it. No going into the shop and trying a guitar with someone else's name on the tag.

Can't beat it. CAN'T BEAT IT!

Think I need another one. I am thinking BBM in oxblood with a maple fretboard and matching headstock. Tremolo. And three singles. Sshh. Don't tell wife.


----------



## LanceT

Okay - so with all the lust over Fury guitars, how does one go about getting a return phone call or email?

I've tried both several times and have yet to hear back. I'm worried I've entered some kind of Seinfeld soup-Nazi thing where I just ain't worthy.

I'm hoping Glenn is okay or maybe on holidays or who knows?


----------



## KapnKrunch

Gee, now I am worried. 

Glenn ABSOLUTELY returns all calls. You must phone after noon. Glenn talks to customers all afternoon and evening and then works all night and sleeps all morning. Did you leave a message? 

Seriously. The guy is eighty. Hope everything is OK...


----------



## LanceT

KapnKrunch said:


> Gee, now I am worried.
> 
> Glenn ABSOLUTELY returns all calls. You must phone after noon. Glenn talks to customers all afternoon and evening and then works all night and sleeps all morning. Did you leave a message?
> 
> Seriously. The guy is eighty. Hope everything is OK...


I'll keep trying. Hope all is good.


----------



## KapnKrunch

OK. I phoned twice this afternoon. No reply. No answering machine. Nothing.

This is totally unlike Glenn...


----------



## dcole

This beauty has been for sale for a while in Regina: * * * Vintage 1974 Fury 20th Century Artist Guitar * * | guitars | Regina | Kijiji


----------



## KapnKrunch

I am two or three hours away from that guitar. 

Definitely the chance if a lifetime with soapbar pickups which Glenn no longer makes. He has been asked to reissue them, but hasn't made any plans to do so.

I tried one of these in his shop and it's just "not me" somehow. I dunno. 

Also, on another occasion, I told Glenn straight up: "With all the innovations you've done, I'd rather have a new Fury than a vintage one."

"So would I," he said. "Although the old ones are pretty good guitars." 

So tempting. This is gonna ruin my day...


----------



## sanfordgroove

Lincoln said:


> View attachment 25537
> 
> 
> My pair of Fury guitars, born 51 years apart.
> 
> 
> "Fenders come & Fenders go, but a Fury is something you hold onto forever"


Nice Fireball! I have a 1966 California Red one with grey Townman case. Love it. Do you play yours much?


----------



## Lincoln

sanfordgroove said:


> Nice Fireball! I have a 1966 California Red one with grey Townman case. Love it. Do you play yours much?


I'd like to see a picture of that one. I've never seen a Fireball in anything but sunburst.

Mine is one of the guitars I keep in easy reach of my stool. Maybe once a week I give it a go. It never gets old. 

And it's never needed anything other than cleaning and minor adjustments. It's got countless hours on it, and doesn't even show fret wear.


----------



## sanfordgroove

Lincoln said:


> I'd like to see a picture of that one. I've never seen a Fireball in anything but sunburst.
> 
> Mine is one of the guitars I keep in easy reach of my stool. Maybe once a week I give it a go. It never gets old.
> 
> And it's never needed anything other than cleaning and minor adjustments. It's got countless hours on it, and doesn't even show fret wear.


----------



## Lincoln

sanfordgroove said:


> Nice Fireball! I have a 1966 California Red one with grey Townman case. Love it.


I found a picture of your red Fireball on Facebook. Very nice. 

I've got the gray Fury Townman case as well.


----------



## cheezyridr

no matter how many times i see the thread title on the forum page, i still initially see it as "furry guitars"


----------



## Jamdog

cheezyridr said:


> no matter how many times i see the thread title on the forum page, i still initially see it as "furry guitars"


----------



## dcole

Jamdog - you did that one all ready!


----------



## Jamdog

dcole said:


> Jamdog - you did that one all ready!


Classics are always good


----------



## dcole

Jamdog said:


> Classics are always good


 Lol!


----------



## emoshurchak

GuitarsCanada said:


> Anyone got a Fury. I have been keeping my eyes open for a used one for years. Have never seen one !! I have never gotten to play one either. I do like some of the designs. I have never seen them in a music store around here either.


Here's a Fireball for sale...
Fury Fireball Electric Guitar - $650 (Kits)


----------



## Dorian2

Sir Lincoln was at my house finishing up some work and was nice enough to bring his 12 string Fury over to check out. Along with 2 speakers to try. Holy damn man, what a beauty guitar Dave has there. Sat in the kitchen without an amp the first time I tried it out and was floored by the feel, sound and resonance. Plugged it into the Fender BJ tweed later and multiply initial sound x10 from the tonal perfection of the pickups along with the singing resonance of the guitar itself. I've played a buddies 12 string Tak acoustic once (it was his grandfathers so it was old and a beastt, but hands down win for that Fury. Just WOWZERS.

Thanks for letting me check it out Dave.


----------



## Lincoln

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks for letting me check it out Dave.


No problem Pete, Glad you liked it. Only down side to that guitar is once you're played it, no other 12 string will ever compare.

BTW, the guitar must have whispered something in Zeppelin to Pete, cause after running over a bunch of random Zep tunes he settled in on Gallows Pole and gave her hell. Awesome.


----------



## dcole

Here are some pictures I found on Myles Goodwyn's Facebook page the other day of the Fury I sold him:


----------



## Lincoln

Anybody else on the Eastwood Custom Shop mailing list?

They are going to do a limited run of the original 60's Fury Fireball, calling it the "Eastwood Fireball". Taking Pre-orders now. Not sure how I feel about this. A little unsettled I guess. It doesn't help that they are using a picture I took 

BTW, only $899 USD + shipping

Eastwood Fireball – Eastwood Custom Guitars


----------



## Dorian2

Lincoln said:


> Anybody else on the Eastwood Custom Shop mailing list?
> 
> They are going to do a limited run of the original 60's Fury Fireball, calling it the "Eastwood Fireball". Taking Pre-orders now. Not sure how I feel about this. A little unsettled I guess. It doesn't help that they are using a picture I took


Tell them they can only use the picture if they give you the 1st guitar of the limited run. That'll show 'em!


----------



## Lincoln

I'm looking to buy another Fury guitar. If anyone stumbles onto one for sale, or has one for sale, please let me know. I'm interested.
Thank you


----------



## LanceT

Lincoln said:


> I'm looking to buy another Fury guitar. If anyone stumbles onto one for sale, or has one for sale, please let me know. I'm interested.
> Thank you


Fury Concord


----------



## MarkM

Glen was a Saskatoon guitar maker that was a big deal especially back in the 90s. He built guitars for a lot of years before his passing. I visited his shop a long time ago when he first started up. My buddy had just came up with a bunch of cash from the sale of a vette and bought one of his guitars.

Very friendly well respected guy in the Saskatoon music community. Ding wall is another bass maker from Saskatoon.

Saskatoon has always had a great music scene with a bunch of talent for being a bum£#€{ prairie city.

I miss the blues music and Bud's on Broadway when it was a great bar.


----------



## High/Deaf

You remember the A4?


..........and sadly, Fury guitars aren't as common as you move away from the prairies. I saw them everywhere when I lived/played in SK. A little less when I lived/played in AB. And just about never, now that I live/play in BC. Shoulda bought one when I was in SK and saw them everywhere - although I have buddies that still own them (guitars and basses both).


----------



## MarkM

I wish I would have bought one as well.

HEL music on Broadway sold them at one time, Ralph used to really promote them.


----------



## byronmaiden

Man I miss HEL music and Ralph. I’ve been friends with his son Jesse since elementary school and basically grew up at HEL. Me and Jesse had a band called Feederchain and the two guitarists in the band both had Fury guitars. Lots of great memories there! Glen is still very highly spoken of in Saskatoon and area.


----------



## High/Deaf

Arcade Music (where I worked) and Gordie Brandt also occasionally sold them. I'd also see Fretter guitars in stores - Ed Rohner was Glenn's protege for a while. 

Sheldon Dingwall and Kurt McDougal would go for coffee with us back then. That was back when bands like Ricochet (Guardian), The Idols (Northern Pikes) and Hard Knox were playing the western Canada circuit out of S'toon.


----------



## MarkM

No way, I get to say I was just a kid then, I remember that!

Did Arcade become Music Box?

Help me with the location of Gordie Brandt's?

Broadway or second ave?


----------



## High/Deaf

Not sure what happened to Arcade. Len sold it and moved to Kelowna, where last I heard he still dabbles in British cars, importing parts and accessories. 

Arcade was on 2nd, beside the Bay parkade and across the street from the store (maybe between 23rd and 24th?). I remember a hotel with a nice pub to the south of the Bay, across the street and on the corner. Brandt's was on first a couple of blocks further north, maybe between 24th and 25th. And HEL was across the bridge and up Broadway a little ways. Most of those landmarks are probably gone now, much like my memories of them.


----------



## MarkM

Right across the street from the Bay underneath the pedestrian crossing.

That my friend is a long time ago, 1980 ish.

Be cool to see someone pick up Fury guitars.

They had a full page write up on Glenn when he passed away in the Star Phoenix. Photos and a timeline.

Maybe some young person can google box that and provide a link?

I believe a succession plan was mentioned and it didn't seen like an option, this is a memory of a kid that grew up in the 80's in stoon!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Fury Guitar maker Glenn McDougall passes 

Making beautiful music: Guitar builders in Saskatoon create works of art 

The owner of Timeless Instruments, David Freeman, also mentioned in the second article, lived on the same street as myself in a small town in Northern Ontario. We were kids in the Sixties. My dog bit him. I tried to visit him in Tugaske when I was returning from Saskatoon with a new Fury Bandit. No one was home. Or else he is still sore about the dog...


----------



## High/Deaf

MarkM said:


> Right across the street from the Bay underneath the pedestrian crossing.
> 
> That my friend is a long time ago, 1980 ish.


That's the one. Worked there from '79 till '81, then went to U of S. Decided dealing with the public (who were alway supposed to be right  ) was not for me. Still isn't. 35+ years in technical positions, never once having to cowtow to that kind of stupidity again.


----------

